# My 1000pt OnG army



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm off to the WHW fantasy doubles later this afternoon and have finally finished painting my army, so I thought I would let you all see it:

96- Orc Big Boss- BSB, Eternal Flame, great weapon, additional hand weapon
100- Orc Shaman- Lv2

356- 34 Orc Big'Uns- full command, Banner of Discipline, shields

133- Squig Herd- 14 Squig, 7 Herders
35- Troll
35- Troll

80- Doom Diver
55- Pump Wagon- outriggas
55- Pump Wagon- outriggas
55- Pump Wagon- outriggas
=1000pts

My partner is taking the biggest hoard of goblins we've ever seen (about 80 at last count) with lord, BSB, Lv3 and Lv1 goblin characters backed up by a doom diver and a couple of manglers.... we're not expecting to do that well but it should be a fun weekend.

I'll let you all know how it went when I get back...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

How did it go?

Did you beat the dice?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually it went rather well. Out of a field of 113 we came joint 7thwith our dual OnG army, only losing one of the 5 games and that to the eventual winners (who pretty much won because they were the only people to bring double stank).
Stanks and ethereals were the units of the tourny with us facing 3 stanks and enough ethereals to be a real pain... 

Game 1- against a beautiful VC army with bretonnian allies (skellie hoard, zombies, black knights, mounted vamp, necromancer and black coach with knights errant, mounted yeoman, KotR and grail knights).
My goblin allies basically destroyed the VC, getting lucky with curse of the bad moon while destroying necromancer, skellies and zombies in combat. Crumble killed the annoying ethereal units (which we had been distracting with pump wagons and manglers) with teh final unit, the coach, charging the goblins but dying to SCR in the second round.
Meanwhile lcuk was laughing at my plans with my 'distraction' unit of squigs killing their way through a good chunk of knights before rolling 1,1 to avoid breaking when down to 2 goblins (really wanted them to explode and hit both of the remnant knight units in B2B with them) while my orcs rolled animosity and had to charge the last unit. The battle ended when they conceded with only a fleeing BSB (right in front of my orcs), 2 errants and a single KotR left alive... it was a watchtower game which ended with a troll of mine jumping in but the tower had basically been ignored all game: my orcs were meant to take it tioll they charged off and then the goblins were going to replace them until it became obvious that they might as well just charge and kill the VCs.
Mangler1- died to spirit host
Mangler 2- died killing mounted yeomen

Game 2- against an alliance of orcs and VC (savage warboss, savage shamen, big 'un savage hoard, 6 trolls and boar chariot with master necromancer, zombies, ghoul hoard, 6 crypt horrors and 3*1 spirit hosts).
We won this game mostly with good deployment: the entire enemy army had to move round a building to reach our forces and just didn't have room... this basically blocked all the VC army (and with a miscast makign their master necromancer a Lv0 in turn 1 it wasn't a fun game for that player). My orcs would have died to the savage hoard but for the enemy's trolls: I got a mid-range flank charge off on them, pursuing through to destroy a spirit host I had thrown a pump wagon into... meanwhile a troll sat in front of the frenzied savages, forcing them to overrun and giving me an easy rear charge... I think I still would have lost except for a timely itchy nuisance knocking the enemy to I1 and allowing me to kill almost all of them before they hit back. The pursuit won us the game destroying the last of the orc player's army... but left me with a rear charge from the ghouls (now 5*5 formation). I rolled abysmally and was destroyed in turn... but it was enough.
Of note were the manglers and a pump wagon: the manglers managed to bounce down the entire enemy battle line (the opposition didn't learn after the first and let my partner do it again) while one of my wagons took out a 1W chariot, charge the spirit host the allowed my orcs to fight twice in a turn (and reform to destroy teh orcs) AND then went on to charge the zombies/master necromencer with a second wagon destroying the whole unit in a single turn.
Mangler 1- died to a spirit host
Mangler 2- headbutted the board edge for 3 turns but just about survived the game

Game 3- against dual empire (Lv4 death, general and BSB, 2 Stanks, 2*4 demi-gryph, halberdier unit, halberdier hoard, unit of archers and about 5-6 random 5 man archer detachments).
Our only loss on the weekend and a god-awfully boring game.
Turn 3 my orcs charged 3 demigryph aided by a wagon, broke them, and overran into the other unit of 3 demigryph (doom divers had killed 1 each) with another wagon and broke them too... I destroyed the first with a wagon but the second unit targetted their wagon and with the orcs unable to pursue the lone survivor escaped. That left my orcs in front of a stank...
That was basically the game... magic did nothing much, the enemy archers did nothing beyond jump on one mangler and kill a few fanatics, the halberdiers didn't move until about turn 5 and then they just about managed to get through my troll and into the flank of my orcs (the troll was set up to stop this but a 'nudge' meant its position was uncertain... tourny gaming at its best) while the other stank sat in combat with my squigs for a few turns and then did nothing.
Mangler 1- had archers step on it
Mangler 2- took 4-5 turns to reach the stank right in front of it, then did 1-2 wounds.

Game 4- a bad game against bretonnians and empire (8 mounted yeomen, 2 trebs, BSB on pegassus, Lv4 life, peasant archer hoard with arch lector, stank, 15 swordsmen, 14 great swords, cannon, Stank, 5 knights and 5 pistoliers)... yes there were no knights, which we ratehr thought was an illegal build but the tourny organisers allowed it anyway...
The game started with the opponents admitting they had only played a couple of games of 8th... this doesn't annoy me in a friendly game, but WTH would anyone go to a tourny when they haven't a clue how to play... I got a _little_ annoyed over the course of this game.
It was basically a game of artillery: theirs took out 2 wagons and a mangler early on before their cannon exploded and their STank started to focus on the approaching squigs. Ours took out the knights, pinged the Stank for a few turns then had a couple of turns at their greatsword and arch lector unit (that had left itself all alone with a long charge against a lone troll). The divers killed all the greatswords while the advancing goblins got close enough to send a fanatic to finish the arch lector.
My orcs got pounded by trebs turn after turn while they constantly failed their charge against the mounted yeomen (who were M3-4 most of the game from otchy nuisance, were march blocked and kept not fleeing)... I think I failed about 3-4 charges needing between an 8 and a 10. In the end I never made it and got so weakened that when I finally got a decent opportunity to charge the Stank I declined it, jumped into the tower of blood and hid: my opponent's weren't happy with that... they were expecting me to charge my massively weakened unit at the 6-7W stank with the hoard of archers ready to flank charge me. I think not.
Mangler 1- had 11 hits against the pistoliers that sat on it... even with their T5 from flash to stone they should have died, but 2 still survived (they were taken out eventually by my last pump wagon).
Mangler 2- cannonballs make a mess...

I got annoyed in this game... after spending half the game explaining helpful rules that they had missed the first example of something that hurt them was met with instant opposition and the accusation that I was cheating and using rules as and when they were useful to me: I had asked them to roll for a mysterious wood turn 1 and they hadn't... turn 3 I asked what it was and then asked them to roll when they told me they hadn't. I was then accused of cheating (despite this result being far far worse for me then them) and being told that it was my "responsibility" to make sure they followed the rules because they had explained they didn't really know them. I would have been happy to have let it slide as they had been in and out of theis wood for a couple of turns... but the instant "no, we're not using that it hurts us, you're cheating" attitude they took just annoyed the shit right out of me.... is wasn't a good natured game after that and very nearly ruined the whole weekend for me.


Game 5- WoC and DoC (light tzeentch herald, bloodletter hoard, 2*1 fiends, 3 screamers with throgg, 6 trolls, 5 trolls, 5 horsemen, scylla, warshrine and lone juggerknight.
Thank god for this game... it was a nice, friendly affair with a beautifully painted throgg army. They had first turn and just poured forward (unfortunately the horsemen sat on a mangler... was so sad to see them go, they were truly beautiful), in response my wagons advanced with one killing the juggerknight and overrunning into the screamers while the other mangler just failed to reach the trolls... but one of my own trolls sorted that: I put him just behind the mangler, blocking the advance of both units of trolls and forcing them to charge, either of which would have to sit on the mangler if they did (the non-throgg unit too this on, and lost 8 wounds from the mangler)... my troll took the 9th wound to rob them of a rank then broke and escaped (where he was a right pain to both armies, just hanging about in no-mans land), meanwhile scylla saved the screamers by killing my wagon. My squigs charged and destroyed the reduced trolls then died to scylla in the flank (their explosion was prety useful, deep in the heart of the enemy army) while the bloodletters advanced on our centre: the goblins and orcs were shoulder to should in front of the tower of blood and my other troll had forced the bloodletter hoard into the centre of the 2 units. The hoard was so big it couldn't avoid charging both units so it had to charge both... birona's timewarp on the letters meant we all had +1 attack and reroll to hit with the letters taking out a couple of our characters... but in return the goblins really made a mess of them (my orcs helped... but there weren't that many in B2B). The letters were wiped out in our turn, much to our relief... but then _everything_ charged my orcs. I took throgg's unit, the shrine and the last 2 flamers to the front and a field to the rear. I targetted throgg with as much as I could and just managed to kill him... dropping the trolls to 1 rank and (just) keeping me steadfast (which I really needed). The next turn I was reduced to BSB+ 5 models so targetted the rolls to try to keep my steadfast... but thankfully the goblins charging the shrine gave enough SCR to the fight to allow us to win the fight, breaking the trolls and the shrine.. we ended the game there as it was basically all over.
Mangler 1- killed the 5 marauders sitting on its head
Mangler 2- almost took out a rank of trolls


Overall it was a good weekend: 3 really fun games and 1 quite boring one which were almost, but not quite, overshadowed by dick heads.
I'm intending to go again next time, and if I do I think I'm going to take a fast moving VC army of dire wolves, black knights and terrorgeist... now to start my eternal search for a partner


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

well done mate and thanks for the report 
as for game 4 with the annoying irks , well theres always dog turds amongst the rose bushes


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, awesome write up  

At least you had more good games than bad - getting 100% good games would be a very special tournament indeed.

Oh, and congrats of 7th


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Love the write up.

Excited about your Fast-VC army. Without High jacking your thread, is a fast VC army on a larger scale... say 2-3000 viable? I've got an idea in my head for 3 Terrorgheists...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Viable. Ish. Can't really go wrong with a nice big block of Black Knights led by a S7 I7 8-16 Attack Vampire Lord, or one with 4 T5 Reroll all succesful wounds on a 2+/4++ General inside said knight block with a secondary Vampire with the VC Magic Armour making attacks ASL, while you Beguile and Fear Block all others, healing himself and 5 Knights every turn.

At 3k you have enough points to have a second l3-4 necro lord with master of undeath to spam skele spawning in your home lines.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

awesome write up 
i had the same sorta game as game 4 in a 40k tourny were we were called cheesy even though they played draigo pallys outflanking witch we then found was cheating once we got home


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO.... its impressive to be called cheesy by anyone running Draigo and Paladins. I would take it as a real compliment


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

we did
to be fair we did block of the board edge this was in 5 and are objective was right in the corner we let them deepstrike witch he moaned about massivly he then scattered into a wave serpant and was lost to the warp


----------

